

Gyrophone: Recognizing Speech from Gyroscope Signals - bren2013
http://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/pubs/abstracts/gyromic.html

======
speeq
Link to PDF:
[http://crypto.stanford.edu/gyrophone/files/gyromic.pdf](http://crypto.stanford.edu/gyrophone/files/gyromic.pdf)

